# Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2021? - DAS FINALE!



## Walt (10 Juli 2021)

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2021?

Folgende 18 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2021 in deutschen Soaps mitspielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2021 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch)

Titelverteidigerin aus dem Jahr 2020 war Valentina Pahde

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen!

Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns
Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt
Chrissanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann), GZSZ
Franziska van der Heide (Ina Tiegler), Alles was zählt
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ
Julia Wiedemann (Lucie Ziegler), Alles was zählt
Lara-Isabell Rentinck (Britta Berger), Rote Rosen
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ
Elisa Agbaglah (Dr. Emma Jahn), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns
Lisandra Bardél (Malu Santos), Alles was zählt
Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns
Vildan Cirpan (Nazan Akinci), GZSZ
Alexandra Fonsatti (Chiara Naldolny), Alles was zählt
Jeannine Gaspár (Vanessa Sonnbichler), Sturm der Liebe
Ronja Herberich (Merle Kramer), GZSZ
Antonia Jungwirth (Sara Herzberg), Rote Rosen


----------



## Walt (10 Juli 2021)

Und hier alle qualifiezierten Soap-Girls in Bildern:

Alexandra Fonsatti (Chiara Naldolny), Alles was zählt






Antonia Jungwirth (Sara Herzberg), Rote Rosen





Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt






Chrissanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann), GZSZ





Elisa Agbaglah (Dr. Emma Jahn), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte






Franziska van der Heide (Ina Ziegler), Alles was zählt






Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ






Jeannine Gaspár (Vanessa Sonnbichler), Sturm der Liebe







Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns






Julia Wiedemann (Lucie Ziegler), Alles was zählt





Lara-Isabell Rentinck (Britta Berger), Rote Rosen





Lisandra Bardél (Malu Santos), Alles was zählt





Ronja Herberich (Merle Kramer), GZSZ






Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ






Vildan Cirpan (Nazan Akinci), GZSZ


----------



## Walt (21 Dez. 2021)

Vielen Dank für EureTeilnahme in all den Jahren an der Abstimmung zu "Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres'.

Aufgrund der inzwischen nur noch geringen Teilnahmerzahl, wird die diesjährige Abstimmung die letzte sein.

Herzliche Grüße 
Walt


----------

